
4 in 10 Americans engaging in high-risk cleaning practices due to SARS-CoV-2 - kasperni
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6923e2.htm
======
easytiger
I visited an elderly relative to bring food and noticed that when she washed
her hands she was spraying them with a well known spray bottle brand of
kitchen surface cleaner.

